# habitación de piscina



## Cloe Garcia

¿Me podéis decir cómo se llama la habitación que contiene una piscina?
Igual que existe la habitación de dormir, dormitorio, o la habitación de cocinar, cocina, tiene que existir la habitación que guarda una piscina, no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Talant

Hola Cloe:

Es una pregunta extraña. Te refieres a una piscina grande interior. En ese caso se habla más de la "piscina interior" que de la habitación en sí. Digamos que es tan llamativa la piscina que da nombre a la habitación.

"Pedro está tomando el aperitivo en la piscina [interior]" sería una frase normal, sin implicar que se está bañando.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Pienso como Talant. En todo caso, hay un término que está muy en boga en el sector inmobiliario local y hotelero, "zona húmeda".

Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Talant said:


> Hola Cloe:
> 
> Es una pregunta extraña. Te refieres a una piscina grande interior. En ese caso se habla más de la "piscina interior" que de la habitación en sí. Digamos que es tan llamativa la piscina que da nombre a la habitación.
> 
> "Pedro está tomando el aperitivo en la piscina [interior]" sería una frase normal, sin implicar que se está bañando.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola:

Coincido con Talant, su nombre sería piscina. También se les llama "piscina cubierta".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cloe Garcia

gracias a todos. pero sólo quería saber si había una palabra para eso. 
como decir: me voy a mi cuarto o voy a la cocina, pues también voy al "piscinero" (me lo acabo de inventar). me entendéis?
suena raro decir me voy a la zona humeda y piscina cubierta no me encaja. en fin supongo que no hay nada porque es un concepto bastante moderno. mi gozo en un pozo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá diríamos alberca techada.


----------



## chics

Hola. Yo en mi casa no tengo (buaaa) pero cuando las veo en planos lo que que pone es "sala de la piscina / de piscinas" para diferenciar de una piscina cubierta en el exterior pero con una estructura que suele ser de quita y pon transparente. La habitación tiene más zona alrededor y suele estar integrada en la casa. 

Sino es directamente "piscina", del mismo modo que en la sala donde cocinamos, horneamos, lavamos los platos y a veces comemos, aunque haya muchos más aparatejos, la llamamos "cocina" y a la sala donde hay el inodoro, aunque haya más cosas, se le puede llamar "váter" o "tocador".

Luego también hay habitaciones (dormitorios, salones, estudios, etc.) que tienen una pequeña piscina (para mí son bañeras grandes) o bañeras de hidromasaje, así, en medio o en un rincón, pero que yo sepa no tienen nombre especial, a lo sumo "estudio con hidromasaje", por ejemplo.

Lo de _zona húmeda_ suena muy mal, yo prefiero _zona de aguas_, aunque eso puede ser también el baño.

No es un concepto nada moderno, al contrario, lo que pasa es que pocos lo tienen.


----------



## jazyk

No sé, lo que nos pregunta Cloe García me suena a pool house en inglés. No se me ocurre ningún término en español.


----------



## ManPaisa

jazyk said:


> No sé, lo que nos pregunta Cloe García me suena a pool house en inglés. No se me ocurre ningún término en español.


 
En inglés se usa para la estructura que va al lado de una piscina, donde hay personal atendiendo, se entregan las toallas, están los baños y sanitarios, etc.

Creo que la pregunta está mal planteada.  No sería *habitación de piscina,* sino *habitación con piscina, *y éste último sería el nombre apropiado, a mi modo de ver.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Este fuera o dentro de la casa, yo diría "voy para la piscina o hacía la piscina". No diría me dirijo o voy hacia la piscina cubierta, o interior o el cuarto de relax acuático.

Saludos.-


----------



## jazyk

> En inglés se usa para la estructura que va al lado de una piscina, donde hay personal atendiendo, se entregan las toallas, están los baños y sanitarios, etc.


También se refiere a tal habitación en las mansiones de los millonarios. Me cansé de oír esa palabra en The OC.


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Y no podría usarse el término *natatorio*?
El DRAE lo da como _adjetivo_, pero yo lo he oído como _sustantivo_, aunque no en el uso específico busca que Cloe Garcia, sino más general.


----------



## Jellby

Cloe Garcia said:


> como decir: me voy a mi cuarto o voy a la cocina, pues también voy al "piscinero" (me lo acabo de inventar). me entendéis?



"Piscinero" suele ser la persona que se encarga del mantenimiento de la piscina (o al menos yo lo entendería así). Si tuviera que inventarme una palabra, propongo "piscinorio".


----------



## chics

Lexinauta said:


> ¿Y no podría usarse el término *natatorio*?


No puedo evitar que me suene a _tanatorio_  pronunciado a lo "cocreta" 


> "Piscinero" suele ser la persona que se encarga del mantenimiento de la piscina (o al menos yo lo entendería así). Si tuviera que inventarme una palabra, propongo "piscinorio".


Para mí un piscinero también es eso. Para el sitio... ¿"piscinario"?


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> No puedo evitar que me suene a _tanatorio_  pronunciado a lo "cocreta"
> Para mí un piscinero también es eso. Para el sitio... ¿"piscinario"?


 
Hola:

Para mí también es eso, o también un futbolista con tendencia a tirarse dentro del área.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Para el sitio... ¿"piscinario"?


Qué bonito, suena a villa romana, con su _solarium_, su _piscinarium_...  
A lo mejor también podría ampliarse el significado de _acuario_.


----------



## lady jekyll

Namarne said:


> Qué bonito, suena a villa romana, con su _solarium_, su _piscinarium_...
> A lo mejor también podría ampliarse el significado de _acuario_.



Me gusta acuario. "Me voy a dar un baño al acuario..." ¿Por qué no?


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Gente!:
 Namarme ha dado con la palabra perfecta: Acuario procede del la palabra latina aquarium y esta significa "sala/lugar/edificio con piscina" (cosa que no sabía).
Así que la palabra correcta es "aquarium". O sea que hay personas que en su casa pueden disfrutar del solárium y del aquárim. ¡Qué suerte!

Ahí está tu solución, Cloe.


----------



## Namarne

Gracias, LJ, nunca nadie me había acogido tan bien una broma.  
(Esto me pasa por Jaimito.)


----------



## bb008

Lexi estoy de acuerdo contigo, natatorio es lo correcto y suena mejor.

Saludos.-


----------



## Lexinauta

bb008 said:


> Lexi estoy de acuerdo contigo, natatorio es lo correcto y suena mejor.
> 
> Saludos.-


Gracias, bb008.
Lo importante es poder determinar si un término existe o si lo hemos oído, aunque sea en otro contexto.
Pero *no estamos aquí*, creo yo, *para inventar palabras* (eso ya lo hacen, entre otros, los escritores).
Volviendo al tema, repito haberlo oído como _sustantivo (uno más de los tantos adjetivos sustantivados que tenemos, solo que no reconocido oficialmente)._
Saludos_._


----------



## bb008

Lexinauta said:


> Gracias, bb008.
> Lo importante es poder determinar si un término existe o si lo hemos oído, aunque sea en otro contexto.
> Pero *no estamos aquí*, creo yo, *para inventar palabras* (eso ya lo hacen, entre otros, los escritores).
> Volviendo al tema, repito haberlo oído como _sustantivo (uno más de los tantos adjetivos sustantivados que tenemos, solo que no reconocido oficialmente)._
> Saludos_._


 

Te apoyo, por que en Venezuela hay un excelente profesor y es un locutor muy reconocido por sus amplios conocimientos en deportes y casualmente en las Olimpiadas comentó que el lugar donde se encuentran las piscinas y creo que en Beijing las llamaban así es "natatorio" y dio una explicación de primera sobre el término.

Saludos.-


----------



## Pinairun

El DUE María Moliner dice de _natatorio_, en su acepción núm. 2:

2. m. Sitio destinado para nadar.

Y, extraídos del CREA:
"José Martín Meolans ganó con comodidad la prueba de 100 metros mariposa y se robó los aplausos en la segunda jornada del Campeonato Argentino de Natación, que se desarrolla en el *natatorio* olímpico del Centro Galicia de Buenos Aires".

"Por otra parte, sabemos que todo pensamiento preocupante y sus imágenes asociadas producen tensión corporal. Hace unos años concurrí a un *natatorio* para aprender a nadar". 

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Namarne said:


> Gracias, LJ, nunca nadie me había acogido tan bien una broma.
> (Esto me pasa por Jaimito.)




jejeje


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> Qué bonito, suena a villa romana, con su _solarium_, su _piscinarium_...


Jo, pues tienes razón ¿por qué ahora en castellano nos da por _solarium, piscinarium, acuarium_...? ¿por qué no solario, piscinario o acuario? Pero eso sería otro tema ¿no?


----------



## Lexinauta

chics said:


> No creo que un escritor tenga más derecho que tú o que yo para crear e inventar palabras ni ninguna otra cosa...


 Por supuesto que no pienso que un escritor tenga más derecho a nada. Solo quise decir que, a mi modo de ver, desgraciadamente lo hacen, aun cuando a veces es totalmente innecesario.


----------



## chics

Ah, lo siento, te había entendido mal.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero las albercas o piscinas no solamente sirven para nadar. De hecho hay algunas muy poco profundas que solamente sirven para echarse y tratar de refrescarse. Si fuera alberca para nadar, natatorio. Si es una alberca para niños pequeños (acá les llamamos chapoteaderos) me gusta más piscinario o albercario (que suena rarísimo). Me quedo con alberca techada.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Jopé! Gracias a todos por esforzaros a ayudarme tanto! Sois la pera! 

Veo que al final no hay palabra para la oque busco. Sí que hay muchos nombres para lugar donde nadar pero ninguno es un sitio cerrado. Natatorio puede ser abierto o cerrado y yo me refiero a una piscina dentro de la habitación de una vivienda particular. Considero que el hecho de que no encontremos una palabra es por que es en sí un concepto moderno auqnue hayan dicho por ahí que no es moderno. No es moderno en su uso público. ya los romanos disponían de albercas, natatorios, etc. pero yo me refiero a lo que ya os he dicho. Acuarium como dice Namarme sería lo que más se acerca porque hace alusión a dentro del recinto, pero sigue sin especificar que es un lugar privado, una vivienda. Además, si dices acuario o acuarium suena un poco a chiste porque parece que te bañes en una pecera, no? 
En fin,
muchas gracias otra vez. Y me alegro que todos seamos tan curiosos con nuestra querida lengua.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo no soy tan creativa, le llamaría el cuarto donde está la piscina/alberca. De hecho en Sonora se usa más alberca que piscina. Hay quienes confunden piscina con pecera.
A las fiestas de los niños en las que se bañan en la alberca/piscina, se les llama albercadas y son muy comunes.
Lo que no es común (al menos en mi ciudad) es que se tenga una alberca en un cuarto de la casa. Es quizá por eso que no sea fácil encontrar una forma de llamarlo.

Como no se pide que invente un nombre, pues me abstengo de echar a andar mi imaginación (albercuarto?).

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

¿Qué es una piscina?, ¿una pecera?  

Una institución con _pileta de natación_ es un natatorio. Por. ej. el natatorio municipal.
Si tiene techo sería _natatorio_ municipal con _pielta cubierta._

Dentro de una casa se llamaria _pileta interior._
Si está en cuarto a propósito se llamaría el _cuarto de la pileta, o sino podría ser living con pileta, gimnasio con pileta, solarium con pileta._


----------



## bb008

¿Qué es una pileta?, una pila baustismal, una pila grande o alguna columna...

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 

*piscina *
f. Estanque destinado al baño,a la natación o a otros ejercicios y deportes acuáticos. 
1. Estanque para peces u otros animales acuáticos.

*piscina**.*
(Del lat. _piscīna_).

*1. *f. Estanque destinado al baño, a la natación o a otros ejercicios y deportes acuáticos.

*2. *f. Estanque que se suele hacer en los jardines para tener peces.

*3. *f. Lugar en que se echan y sumen algunas materias sacramentales, como el agua del bautismo, las cenizas de los lienzos que han servido para los óleos, etc.

*~** probática.*

*1. *f. La que había en Jerusalén, inmediata al templo de Salomón, y servía para lavar y purificar las reses destinadas a los sacrificios.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: ​*pileta *
_f. amer. Pila de cocina o de lavar. _
_ amer. Abrevadero._
__ 
*pileta**.*

*1. *f. Pila pequeña que solía haber en las casas para tomar agua bendita.
*2. *f. Sitio en que se recogen las aguas dentro de las minas.
*3. *f._ And._ Hoyo que se hace al pie de la planta al regarla.
*4. *f._ And._,_ Can._,_ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Pila de cocina o de lavar.
*5. *f._ Can._,_ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *abrevadero.*
*6. *f._ Arg._,_ Bol._ y_ Ur._ *piscina* (‖ estanque para la natación).
*7. *f._ Ur._ *lavabo* (‖ pila con grifos para lavarse).
*8. *f._ Ur._ Pila con patas y un plano inclinado con ondulaciones para lavar la ropa.
*tirarse a la **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq._ Arg._ Acometer una empresa de resultado incierto, arriesgarse.​ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 
_Saludos.-_​


----------



## 0scar

¿Qué es una pila grande?, ¿una Eveready E95?


----------



## bb008

0scar said:


> ¿Qué es una pila grande?, ¿una Eveready E95?


 
Exacto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saludos.-


----------

